# Where to find this Asian looking background?



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Does anyone sell this back ground? If so where? 

Exo Terra® Terrarium - Terrariums - Habitats & Decor - PetSmart


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Post in the wanted section.. Ya might get lucky..


----------



## MKammerer (Apr 21, 2008)

Hah, I actually think I have one at home. Let me check.


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

lol i have one as well


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

So that's the history behind these?
Where they a past release by Exo Terra?

Steve


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

they were the themed exo backgrounds. The do a couple a year if I have that right. I think once they have come and gone they are gone.. But again, I could be wrong. I never keep backgrounds in the exo's anyways. building our own is most of the fun. lol


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

yeah they come with the tank, the petsmart near me still has them


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

I have some as well.

Someone in you're area probably has one taking up space.....


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

I have one as well


----------



## MKammerer (Apr 21, 2008)

False alarm, I have the Cameroon expedition exo terra background.

A bit more info: Exo Terra : Exo Terra Expeditions / Exploring the Reptile World

I think the themed expedition releases cost a bit more and maybe serve as a fundraiser for their trip? Not sure.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Steverd said:


> So that's the history behind these?
> Where they a past release by Exo Terra?
> 
> Steve


Ya, they came in some of the exoterra vivs...In some stores you might be able to buy them separate, or you might find a store selling them in the viv...I think I still see some around with that background but maybe they've just been on the shelf a long time....don't know if exoterra still produces it.

*Do a want ad....I did,* that is how I got mine several months ago...It will eventually make its way into a viv.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

This is the "Sri Lanka" background .


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I just smashed, broke up and threw away 3 of these. Had no use for them.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

pdfCrazy said:


> I just smashed, broke up and threw away 3 of these. Had no use for them.


...I woulda took em


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Aren't they polystyrene?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

jacobi said:


> Aren't they polystyrene?


I've been thinking about this as well. Since they come with the tank you'd think they're safe, but who knows.
I wouldn't be surprised if they are toxic


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Sammie said:


> I've been thinking about this as well. Since they come with the tank you'd think they're safe, but who knows.
> I wouldn't be surprised if they are toxic


I don't know, I planned on spraying mine down with clear polyurethane or plasti dip spray since I plan on painting it...probably with various glow paints, but also to help make it a bit less fragile.... It isn't a strong foam.

My micro quadcopter cut into it like butter... (accidently)


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Haha sure... "Accidentally"


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

carola1155 said:


> Haha sure... "Accidentally"


Truth! ...I wouldn't deface it on purpose  ...Though with my crap flying skillz I should've known something bad would happen 

I gotta order some glow paints for the FX viv, so maybe I'll have enough left over to start on the Buddha finally. ...but that is going in some other viv at some point...to much risk it will be tacky LOL. We're trying for subtle glow in the fx viv and the Buddha is probably not going to be subtle


----------

